# Getting prescriptions rewrittien in Dublin for IVF abroad



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Am looking to get script rewritten for Ovritrelle and also 2 follicle tracking scans. Am based in Dublin but can also do Meath too, any reccomendations??


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi hoping and praying
Sorry I can't answer your query and perhaps by now you've got an answer to your query elsewhere, but there is a site called rollercoaster.ie which has loads of women in Ireland who travel abroad for treatment and must have same dilemma as you. Maybe post the questions there?
Good luck


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey,
I did treatment in the Uk got scans done here and my prescript filled. Clane did my scans Im sure SIMS would to just phone and check. I will be starting treatment again in the next month and hope for the same..... Im not sure if a chemist will fill your prescript without having to get it rewritten by your GP or you could also check with whatever clinic you decide to do your scans with. Id try the chemist first could save you some money.....
Katiebells xxx


----------



## Rubyjean (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, hope its not too late, I did ivf abroad and had all my scripts filled by mediapharm, George's street, Dublin, they are also in dundrum.  They accepted original scripts from European clinic, high tech meds needed a second script from gp.  Brilliant to deal with, they even gave me some meds without prescription when I got bfp, while awaiting the script for all the follow on meds.  Give them a ring, they have a website, good luck with your treatment


----------

